# Photography Lighting



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I found this in the clearance sale at Maplin:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?Module...y&doy=20m11

It's sold as a "portable soft lighting studio" - basically it's a soft lighting surround for taking close ups. Comes with tripod straps and it measures 40W x 40H x 40D cm

Andrew.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I found this in the clearance sale at Maplin:
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?Module...y&doy=20m11
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew, just ordered one

Graham


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grey said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I found this in the clearance sale at Maplin:
> ...


No worries Graham, you must show us the results when it arrives. I was going to get one myself but we're flat broke at the moment.









Andrew.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer on this - makes lighting much easier and for only Â£13. Distinct advantage over an Ikea bin is that it folds flat for storage.

Just need to work on the rest of the photographic skills now


----------

